# Real Life Bobble Head



## that1guy (Oct 18, 2011)

One of my favorite shots got lucky enough to execute this in ps 

*




*


----------



## memento (Oct 18, 2011)

funny!


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 18, 2011)

But.......... his head isn't bobbling.


----------



## that1guy (Oct 18, 2011)

480sparky said:


> But.......... his head isn't bobbling.



thats because i didn't animate the image


----------



## ang1995 (Oct 18, 2011)

Made me laugh.  TFS!!


----------

